
Subresource Integrity and Upgrade-Insecure-Requests Are Now Supported in Edge - robin_reala
https://www.troyhunt.com/subresource-integrity-and-upgrade-insecure-requests-are-now-supported-in-microsoft-edge/
======
ahazred8ta
He links to the browser SRI test page
[https://reporturidemos.azurewebsites.net/sri-
test](https://reporturidemos.azurewebsites.net/sri-test)

